# Thanx Jonny!!



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jon, 
Thanks again for the cars,  It took an extra week for the car #2, but I think its well worth it. I still owe you one big guy and will be back in Santa Barbara in a few weeks (after the busy season)to take you guys out for Joes & Palace.  (REALLY LOOKING forward to that!!)

Will take some pictures w/ the 2 cars on "Cutter" Plates in a few days:thumbup:  

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's always a pleasure my friend!

THANK YOU for all of the gifts that you have bestowed 
upon me...

 

I always get a kick out of seeing you and Yoko too...


:thumbup:


----------

